# Knife Fighting Schools



## gfking19 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello all! I have been training in Krav Maga for the past year and am looking to get involved in some form of knife fighting. Does anyone know of any schools in the West Palm Beach to Jupiter, Fl area that have knife fighting classes?

Thanks 
Greg


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 30, 2004)

gfking19 said:
			
		

> Hello all! I have been training in Krav Maga for the past year and am looking to get involved in some form of knife fighting. Does anyone know of any schools in the West Palm Beach to Jupiter, Fl area that have knife fighting classes?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg



There are many different kinds of "knife fighting" systems. Tell me a little about yourself and what you might be looking for, and perhaps I can help.

In the meantime, here is a thread that lists many different systems that are out there: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17256

From there it is a matter of deciding what you are looking for, and then finding out what is in your area.

Side note...doesn't Krav Maga have some knife work? Have you asked your instructor what he'd recommend to suppliment your art?

Let me know,

PJMOD


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 30, 2004)

Man...

I did just do a search, and I am not finding anything that teaches knife in your area. You may have to venture out of your area, or perhaps hit the seminar circuit to get what your looking for...

Paul


----------



## gfking19 (Dec 3, 2004)

Krav Maga does have some knife work but it is mainly defensive empty hand techniques. I just purchased a training karambit and initial video. I guess I will start there.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 4, 2004)

gfking19 said:
			
		

> Krav Maga does have some knife work but it is mainly defensive empty hand techniques. I just purchased a training karambit and initial video. I guess I will start there.



I don't do much video training, but if you going to do video, I would recommend a video by Master at Arms James A. Keating, possibly the draw-point series. I hear Hock Hockiem(sp) is good and GM Kelly Worden I hear is good as well, but I need to review both their works yet.

Sorry...I haven't done any video training and I haven't reviewed much either...I wish I could be more help. Good luck in your search!

Paul


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello GFking19,

You may want to contact Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, to see if he has any contacts in your area. Go to www.FCSkali.com, and there should be some contact information for Tuhon Ray, as well as some of his students.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.


----------

